# [D2G] Gingerbread Hack For Us Band Unlockers



## axl

Disclaimer:
Use these files at your own risk. I take no responsibility should anything break, implode, explode, etc.
Please know how to use RSD Lite and SBF back to 2.4.29 or 2.4.330 should things go awry.
Description:
This is mainly for the users of TBH Band unlock. Since the band unlock works on the 2.4.29(as per TBH) and 2.4.330(as per eddyzenl http://rootzwiki.com...d-on-330-to-gb/) radio, these files are intended for those who wish to keep the older radio for the band unlock but want to experience Gingerbread.

The kernel zip will flash a new logo, kernel, and devtree on the phone. The kernel zip should only need to be flashed once and if you are on Froyo.

The nandroid has the backup of the 608 Gingerbread rom (pre-rooted).

Credits:
aceoyame - original D2G Gingerbread leak
ngocha2005 - 608 D2G Gingerbread leak
CyanogenDefy - releasing CM7 on the Defy from which I borrowed this method of writing another kernel on the phone (I'm sure others have done it before)
Install Instructions:
Download both files below. One will be a zip to flash from bootstrapper and the other is a nandroid backup (you must open the zip for the nandroid) 
Flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip (This should only need to be done once to get to GB) 
Restore nandroid backup or flash a GB rom. Nandroid should be labeled as 2011-10-26.14.34.37 
Wipe data/cache and Dalvik 
Reboot and enjoy!
Downloads:
http://www.mediafire...4avk8lnvmpwqvb4 Kernel (66002633a30330cc42c1a2475255ab20)
http://www.mediafire.com/?09r29u51zz3nlc9 Nandroid (cf7bf89d31e9dff69589fd3bea23bc4f)

Tested GB Roms:
Stock 4.6.608
MiuiD2G 1.10.21
CM7D2G 20111021a
Apex 2.0.0 RC4
VenusX RC1

































Edit: new link for kernel file. waiting for equipment to recover nandroid.


----------



## bikedude880

I know the title states it, but what exactly does this do for th end consumer?


----------



## axl

For those who have used the US band unlock from TBH, it allows them to upgrade to the leaked Gingerbread.

It also opens up the Gingerbread roms for those who have been stuck on Froyo because of the band unlock.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Oh snap! Awesome work! So you can flash GB roms and everything, but still have the Froyo radio with the band unlock?


----------



## axl

That's correct. I've updated first post with pics of the Moto Gingerbread and latest Miui with older radio baseband.


----------



## aceoyame

Fudgeing awesome! That means my phone is pimp again lol. I need that band unlock incase I ever can't pay my bill lol (I Have my tmobile sim in it for emergencies)


----------



## nic2004t

logo hangs when Flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip


----------



## axl

nic2004t said:


> logo hangs when Flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip


You need to restore the nandroid backup as well. All you've done is flash a GB kernel with a Froyo system.


----------



## aceoyame

You also need to pull the nandroid out of the zip and put it in the backup folder.


----------



## Blunderbuss

What do we need to be on to flash this? Froyo? Or is a GB rom ok?


----------



## axl

Blunderbuss said:


> What do we need to be on to flash this? Froyo? Or is a GB rom ok?


If you are on a GB rom, you shouldn't need to flash this. This is mainly to get from Froyo to GB.

Also, flashing the kernel.zip should be a one time deal. After flashing the kernel, you should be able to flash other GB roms or restore the nandroid that I included. The only time you need to flash the kernel.zip is if you had to sbf back to Froyo.

Will be fixing first post with this info.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Ok so if we want to be on a band unlocked gb we need to sbf to froyo then flash this kernel. The nandroid you included restores us to stock :608 with the band unlock maintained, or we can flash whatever other gb rom we want.


----------



## aceoyame

Just tested, so you need to SBF to .29 (if on anything else) then apply the kernel tweak and then install w/e rom you want. The nandroid is to only install stock GB. I did just the kernel zip and then MIUI and it worked (although I was on .330 to test as I need to redownload .29)


----------



## axl

Don't forget to apply the band unlock.

Also, I can not guarantee that this will work for all GB roms. I have been slowly running through them. Will update as I run through them.


----------



## aceoyame

It will work on any rom you throw at it because the kernel is the same.


----------



## swirly

so does that mean miui can have a BT fix??


----------



## aceoyame

Nope, this is for using US GSM carriers *if your sim unlocked*


----------



## Blunderbuss

When do you apply the band unlock? Before flashing the new kernel?


----------



## kevcube

Well I always thought the bootloader checked the kernel and baseband together and I never knew that you can separate them in the zips without tripping the bootloader


----------



## axl

Blunderbuss said:


> When do you apply the band unlock? Before flashing the new kernel?


I usually apply the unlock after I SBF to .29, but theoretically, you could apply it at anytime.


----------



## Blunderbuss

By "not all works, see below" do you mean you are still testing GB roms? or there are broken features?

Also, can we restore nandroid backups we made of GB roms before the band unlock and kernel flash? Or do we need to remake those nandroids?


----------



## aceoyame

The kernel is the same so any GB rom will run. He means he hasnt tested all of them yet (no reason to really) all your GB backups will still work, the only thing that is significantly different is the baseband. It is essentially just the kernel without the baseband (hence how I had .330 radio)


----------



## axl

Thanks, Ace.

Yea, all roms should just work. But I kinda wanted to run through them to make sure they booted and everything. Ace is correct that all this does is flash the kernel which makes it virtually the same as any other GB rom, with the exception of the baseband/radio.


----------



## Blunderbuss

axl said:


> Thanks, Ace.
> 
> Yea, all roms should just work. But I kinda wanted to run through them to make sure they booted and everything. Ace is correct that all this does is flash the kernel which makes it virtually the same as any other GB rom, with the exception of the baseband/radio.


Ok so the reason we clear data/cache/dalvik after restoring that nandroid is just that we aren't you? Just trying to make sure I have this nailed down, I'm restoring my own nandroid of stock instead of yours atm.


----------



## axl

Blunderbuss said:


> Ok so the reason we clear data/cache/dalvik after restoring that nandroid is just that we aren't you? Just trying to make sure I have this nailed down, I'm restoring my own nandroid of stock instead of yours atm.


Yea. I did wipe before I made the nandroid, but one can never be too sure. Restoring your own nandroid should be just fine.


----------



## jchapman007

Thanks for finding this info, I'm happy to be able to unlock and use ATT on CM7. I haven't tried data yet since I think that is borked still in CM7.


----------



## zxzq

Sorry, my english is so poor, i have several questions to ask, please help me.
Now i'm using 608 stock rom and have nandroid backup already. if i want Hack For Us Band Unlockers ,i should what to do:
1. sbf back to 2.4.29 or 2.4.330?
2. then use bootstrapper flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip ?
3. falsh my nandroid backup or your nandroid backup or other gb rom?

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## jchapman007

1) SBF back to 2.4.29
2) root using 1-click for droid 3
3) bootstrap recovery
4) install rom manager and flash recovery for Droid X 2nd init
5) boot into recovery
6) flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip
7) flash the unlock found here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7632904/TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip
8) Then flash your Rom or restore nandroid.

That is how I did it. It is not a simple process but the only way I know how to do it without upgrading the baseband. If you apply the leak 607 update.zip then it upgrades the baseband and you can't unlock it or revert down. The D2G-608-Kernel.zip only flashes the kernel and the Red Moto boot screen, which the kernel is required for GB based roms. When you flash a new rom or restore a nandroid backup it does not flash the baseband or kernel so that is why the complicated multistep process is required. Maybe one of the devs could explain it better or could simplify the process but I know doing it this way works. I am using ATT now on Apex and also used it on CM7. Hope that helps.


----------



## bikedude880

jchapman007 said:


> 1) SBF back to 2.4.29
> 2) root using 1-click for droid 3
> 3) bootstrap recovery
> 4) install rom manager and flash recovery for Droid X 2nd init
> 5) boot into recovery
> 6) flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip
> 7) flash the unlock found here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7632904/TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip
> 8) Then flash your Rom or restore nandroid.
> 
> That is how I did it. It is not a simple process but the only way I know how to do it without upgrading the baseband. If you apply the leak 607 update.zip then it upgrades the baseband and you can't unlock it or revert down. The D2G-608-Kernel.zip only flashes the kernel and the Red Moto boot screen, which the kernel is required for GB based roms. When you flash a new rom or restore a nandroid backup it does not flash the baseband or kernel so that is why the complicated multistep process is required. Maybe one of the devs could explain it better or could simplify the process but I know doing it this way works. I am using ATT now on Apex and also used it on CM7. Hope that helps.


Quoted for post size








That process is pretty much the same when developing a rom and you screw up and have to sbf lol.

With permission I'd like to kang this kernel update zip for a future project.


----------



## zxzq

jchapman007 said:


> 1) SBF back to 2.4.29
> 2) root using 1-click for droid 3
> 3) bootstrap recovery
> 4) install rom manager and flash recovery for Droid X 2nd init
> 5) boot into recovery
> 6) flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip
> 7) flash the unlock found here http://dl.dropbox.co...Unlock_v2.0.zip
> 8) Then flash your Rom or restore nandroid.
> 
> That is how I did it. It is not a simple process but the only way I know how to do it without upgrading the baseband. If you apply the leak 607 update.zip then it upgrades the baseband and you can't unlock it or revert down. The D2G-608-Kernel.zip only flashes the kernel and the Red Moto boot screen, which the kernel is required for GB based roms. When you flash a new rom or restore a nandroid backup it does not flash the baseband or kernel so that is why the complicated multistep process is required. Maybe one of the devs could explain it better or could simplify the process but I know doing it this way works. I am using ATT now on Apex and also used it on CM7. Hope that helps.


I see , Thanks!


----------



## zxzq

jchapman007 said:


> 1) SBF back to 2.4.29
> 2) root using 1-click for droid 3
> 3) bootstrap recovery
> 4) install rom manager and flash recovery for Droid X 2nd init
> 5) boot into recovery
> 6) flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip
> 7) flash the unlock found here http://dl.dropbox.co...Unlock_v2.0.zip
> 8) Then flash your Rom or restore nandroid.
> 
> That is how I did it. It is not a simple process but the only way I know how to do it without upgrading the baseband. If you apply the leak 607 update.zip then it upgrades the baseband and you can't unlock it or revert down. The D2G-608-Kernel.zip only flashes the kernel and the Red Moto boot screen, which the kernel is required for GB based roms. When you flash a new rom or restore a nandroid backup it does not flash the baseband or kernel so that is why the complicated multistep process is required. Maybe one of the devs could explain it better or could simplify the process but I know doing it this way works. I am using ATT now on Apex and also used it on CM7. Hope that helps.


Thanks! 
But when i flash over D2G-608-Kernel.zip and TBH UNLOCK BAND, reboot then it stop at red M logo, what's wrongs? need wipe?


----------



## bikedude880

zxzq said:


> Thanks!
> But when i flash over D2G-608-Kernel.zip and TBH UNLOCK BAND, reboot then it stop at red M logo, what's wrongs? need wipe?


Most likely, yes.


----------



## axl

bikedude880 said:


> Thanks!
> But when i flash over D2G-608-Kernel.zip and TBH UNLOCK BAND, reboot then it stop at red M logo, what's wrongs? need wipe?


After flashing the kernel and band unlock, you also have to flash a GB rom.


----------



## aceoyame

Dont use the unlock zip, use the radiocomm instructions.


----------



## jchapman007

aceoyame said:


> Dont use the unlock zip, use the radiocomm instructions.


Is there a reason not to use the unlock zip? It seemed to work for me. Also is the baseband the same on 2.4.29 and 2.4.33. I have flashed both and they both have the same version number on my droid. Anways, could you post a link on the RadioComm unlock instructions? Thanks.


----------



## aceoyame

Because I just don't like flashing zip's with files when it comes to stuff like that. Too easy to break the thing and have to SBF to fix it lol.


----------



## jchapman007

Is the baseband the same on the 2.4.29 and 2.4.33 SBF's? I flashed both and it seems to be the same version number.


----------



## axl

They may have the same version number, but according to TBH, the hack only works on 2.4.29. Now I haven't tried the hack on 2.4.33 but you are most certainly welcome to try,


----------



## aceoyame

They don't have the same version number. The hack shouldn't work on .330 and tbh you don't gain anything from using it. With my MIUI build and the .29 radio I hit a bit over a days usage.


----------



## CellZealot

Hi! I just wanted to come in and say very nice job on this to the OP.
It's very gratifying to see others take up the challenge and give new life to the band unlock exploit under newer builds.

Congratulations!


----------



## freddy0872

aceoyame said:


> Fucking awesome! That means my phone is pimp again lol. I need that band unlock incase I ever can't pay my bill lol (I Have my tmobile sim in it for emergencies)


What do you mean if u cant ever pay your bill? Unlocking your SIM will not disable your phone if you dont pay for your bill? How is that possible? Very curious now. Sometimes it does happen and shit hits the fan and the cell phone bill is last priority lol; Being that my fiance drives around with our 15 month old and bills can be hard to pay at times id wonder if she can still use the phone if that one time we cant pay money hungry VZW and they turn the phones off and heaven forbid her car breaks down or something. This would be very nice and helpful!


----------



## Blunderbuss

If you have a GSM card with prepaid minutes in it you can use it- having the SIM unlocked won't let you magically dodge VZW billing.


----------



## d2gATT

OK, flashed kernal zip and now have the red logo. Backup was unzipped into clockwork folder. When I try to restore backup, I receive error after checking checksum MD5. "Error while formatting /system!" I'm using clockworkmod recovery 5.0.2.3. Since kernal was flashed, it will not boot into 2.2 so I'm stuck. Any ideas? Is old kernal zip file available to install if I can't restore backup so I can use 2.2 again?


----------



## arnshrty

Blunderbuss said:


> If you have a GSM card with prepaid minutes in it you can use it- having the SIM unlocked won't let you magically dodge VZW billing.


No but you can still have service to use your phone


----------



## kr3n

Can't use cwm 5.0.2.3 install Droid x 2nd init cwm 5.0.2.0 then try again.


----------



## d2gATT

kr3n, THANK YOU SO MUCH. Worked like a charm. whew! I love this phone. I would've hated to have to go back to my windows phone!


----------



## dolfns99

Could someone explain to me in laymens terms how this is beneficial and what ut does


----------



## jchapman007

dolfns99 said:


> Could someone explain to me in laymens terms how this is beneficial and what ut does


This band unlock will allow the Droid 2 Global to receive service with an AT&T sim card or T-mobile Sim Card. You will have to get the Sim card slot unlocked for service first by getting the unlock code from Verizon or buying an unlock code online to unlock the sim card slot for GSM use. This is the global function of the phone, but without using this band unlock hack, you cannot use AT&T or T-mobile because Verizon has blocked AT&T and T-mobile service in the firmware of the phone. The only unlockable firmware is the original firmware 2.4.29. This file allows you to upgrade to stock gingerbread or flash a custom gingerbread ROM without upgrading your radio. This file allows you to keep the unlockable 2.4.29 radio version that works with the unlock for AT&T. This is similar to how jailbreaking software (Sn0wbreeze, Pwnage Tool) for iPhone works, allowing you to install a new version of iOS but still keeping the unlockable radio baseband so you keep your unlock. Check my post earlier for the steps to flash unlocked for AT&T.


----------



## dolfns99

Thank you very much for explaining.


----------



## Firedrake1

This doesn't allow a Verizon person to piggyback on the AT&T GSM signal?


----------



## jchapman007

Firedrake1 said:


> 1) SBF back to 2.4.29
> 2) root using 1-click for droid 3
> 3) bootstrap recovery
> 4) install rom manager and flash recovery for Droid X 2nd init
> 5) boot into recovery
> 6) flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip
> 7) flash the unlock found here http://dl.dropbox.co...Unlock_v2.0.zip
> 8) Then flash your Rom or restore nandroid.
> 
> That is how I did it. It is not a simple process but the only way I know how to do it without upgrading the baseband. If you apply the leak 607 update.zip then it upgrades the baseband and you can't unlock it or revert down. The D2G-608-Kernel.zip only flashes the kernel and the Red Moto boot screen, which the kernel is required for GB based roms. When you flash a new rom or restore a nandroid backup it does not flash the baseband or kernel so that is why the complicated multistep process is required. Maybe one of the devs could explain it better or could simplify the process but I know doing it this way works. I am using ATT now on Apex and also used it on CM7. Hope that helps.


This will allow you to use AT&T on your phone, but the files in this post are only to flash the GB kernel without upgrading to a radio baseband that is not unlockable. You still have to already have your phone Sim unlocked by calling Verizon to ask them to unlock your sim card slot for foreign sim cards or by purchasing an unlock code online. You still will have to apply the unlock US band patch that I linked to earlier. Then you will be able to use AT&T or T-mobile 2g on your Droid 2 Global. What you can't understand?


----------



## Firedrake1

I had looked into this back when they fist released it and it was a pay service. Then i chose not to do it when i heard GB was coming out, so this was exactly what i had been waiting for. I only asked because in the response to Dolfns99's question you only talked about AT&T and TMobile sims rather than being able to use my unlocked verizon sim to piggy back on the AT&T gsm signal. That's why i asked.Is there a reason why we can get on their 2g but not on their 3g?


----------



## jchapman007

I think you would be getting charged roaming if you would use the Verizon sim card if it will work on ATT in the US. As far as 3g, you can get 3g from ATT because the droid 2 global is made for 850mhz/1900mhz UMTS/HSPA (GSM 3g/ 3.5g). However T-mobile uses a different frequency 1700mhz AWS for it's 3g/4g GSM service. You can get 2g T-mobile service though just not 3g due to a frequency incompatibility. I am not sure if you can use the Verizon sim in the US though. I am not sure it will roam onto ATT while in the US. I really just don't know how it works. I'm sure you would be paying roaming charges though if it will work at all in the US. But really, if you have applied the band unlock, you could put a pay as you go ATT or T-mobile sim in your phone and switch to it anytime and use it and just keep it in the phone. AT&T data is $25 per 500 but is useful if I am on a road trip and don't have Verizon signal. but anyways...... it is still very useful to have it unlocked.


----------



## my_hope

I live outsite US, i bought code unlock D2G verizon but it doesn't.
I can unlock my D2G to use GSM network my country.
Who do you have tool or software that unlock D2G verizon, please send me.
share to email:[email protected]
thanks!


----------



## jchapman007

my_hope said:


> I live outsite US, i bought code unlock D2G verizon but it doesn't.
> I can unlock my D2G to use GSM network my country.
> Who do you have tool or software that unlock D2G verizon, please send me.
> share to email:[email protected]
> thanks!


Unfortunately, some Droid 2 Global phones can't be unlocked by a code that you buy online. I have tried 4 different Droid 2 Global's and I could only unlock 2 of them so about 50% success with codes bought online. If your code does not work, then what that means is Verizon has changed the unlock code and you can only unlock that phone by calling Verizon. You might get lucky and get a customer service rep that will unlock it without you being a customer but I have not been able to get any to do that. So, you might need to sell your droid 2 global my_hope , and buy a different one that can unlock with a code or one that is already unlocked. I know this isn't what you wanted to hear, but it is true, right now I have 1 phone that I can't use because I bought it to unlock for GSM and could not unlock it. Anyways, hope you can get it unlocked some way.


----------



## D2GNoob

After I flash the kernel zip, how do I restore the nandroid? when I go to backup and restore in clockworkmod recovery it says no files are found, so I'm guessing I need to put the nandroid file somewhere else?


----------



## Blunderbuss

It needs to be in the SD card in /clockworkmod/backup/


----------



## jchapman007

D2GNoob said:


> After I flash the kernel zip, how do I restore the nandroid? when I go to backup and restore in clockworkmod recovery it says no files are found, so I'm guessing I need to put the nandroid file somewhere else?


Be sure to extract the nandroid backup .zip first. It does not flash as a zip. extracted folder needs to be put into /clockworkmod/backup/ folder on your sdcard. Then you should be able to restore the backup.


----------



## JayXL14

Been on XDA but not that many Droid 2 Global people on there so decided to make an account to join the community.

1. Does it matter what SBF or version is on it? I'm under the impression that it can all be flashed to the correct ones that I want to use.

2. Seller does not have unlock code, but he is a Verizon customer (just got iPhone 4S) and has assured me that he will get unlock code with me at meetup.

So basically, how do I reach Verizon/get unlock code (I think I can call 611 with HIS iPhone)? And how do I input it? And how do I know when its complete?

And anyone have a simple guide on how to do the process of flashing and applying the hack? I know its a search away so links would be nice (on mobile)

Anyone have an idea on the best/most GB ROM for Droid 2 Global with the band unlock?


----------



## jchapman007

You will need to contact Verizon Global Support. They will give you a code that you will use when you put in a foreign sim. Have the seller call 1-800-711-8300 and speak with the global services dept. They will ask his phone number and some account questions and then he should tell them he wants to unlock his Droid 2 Global, as long as he has an account in good standing for 60 days, they will give him the code. Then you can then put a foreign sim in the phone and then it will ask for the unlock code. Then you can use the US band unlock. I don't know if you can get the phone to display the unlock screen without using a foreign sim, maybe you can use an ATT or T-mobile sim but I am not sure, I know a foreign sim works to unlock the phone though. I would also make sure that he calls regular Verizon support to make sure that your Droid 2 Global is released from his account and is able to do a new activation, in case you ever want to activate on Verizon or Page Plus. Page plus is actually a very good deal 1200 minutes for $30 bucks......if you would ever be in an area that does not have good ATT coverage but has good Verizon coverage. Anyways just have him call Verizon Global support and get the code..... 1-800-711-8300. It should only take a few minutes. You can then unlock the phone later with the code.


----------



## JayXL14

Thanks a lot for the reply.. I ended buying it because it was a good price. He did a factory reset and I was stuck on the "Verizon activation page" thingy but I switched it to GSM mode and was able to bypass it.

It's running Gingerbread, and I'm using the phone now as a WiFi device. He had a Droid 3 on him, and does not use this Droid 2 Global anymore. When we tried calling the people about an unlock code she said the phone had to be used for 60 days and all that stuff..

Any way for me to call them and get the unlock code if they know he was using the phone and everything?

And why is it that I cannot just apply the TBH hack without the SIM unlock (Please don't dwell on this aspect too much and try to help me!).


----------



## JayXL14

Alright good news.. dude had Droid 3 and the rep was like "Oh, you have to have the Droid 2 Global activated for 60 days." We tried to reason with her that he had it for over a year so just give the code lol.

But I was told to call tomorrow in a 3 way convo and I'll get the code from Verizon! (He's busy working)

---

Questions about band unlock:
- So basically, apply the SIM unlock from Verizon, flash the right kernel/SBF, then do the TBH hack? Then flash a ROM?

Is that about right? And what GB ROM do you recommend? As far as taste goes I like stock-ish (CM7-like), no bloat, and battery

Thanks!


----------



## boneitis

Registered just to say THANK YOU axl.

Just got a D2G a couple days ago, and the instructions from original post worked without a hitch, although I've only tested a few 10-second phone calls. However, phone signal issues I assume are more likely to be related to the band unlock itself.

Edit: Just wanted to clarify that I don't use a data plan. Just a plain ol' AT&T plan with x amount of minutes while able to use wifi on the same device. Have also since held a couple conversations. Everything seems to check out.


----------



## JayXL14

Got my unlock code! Gonna try all the steps and report back!

Any recommendation for a good GB rom?


----------



## jchapman007

JayXL14 said:


> Got my unlock code! Gonna try all the steps and report back!
> 
> Any recommendation for a good GB rom?


Apex or liberty work well on GSM with data..... CM7 works well but GSM data is not working. MiUI works with GSM sometimes.


----------



## feinan

Now MY phone update to the current official version

android version 2.3.3
baseband N_01.80.00R

So I have to flash back to older to make band change? Is that correct?


----------



## axl

feinan said:


> Now MY phone update to the current official version
> 
> android version 2.3.3
> baseband N_01.80.00R
> 
> So I have to flash back to older to make band change? Is that correct?


That's correct. You need to sbf back to 2.4.29 or 2.4.330.


----------



## jiminthebox

Is there a kernel file available for the Droid Pro? I know the Band Unlock was for both the Pro & the Droid 2 Global, but the Kernel file does not work on the Pro. Any ideas how to get a kernel for Gingerbread on the Pro without losing my unlock?


----------



## axl

jiminthebox said:


> Is there a kernel file available for the Droid Pro? I know the Band Unlock was for both the Pro & the Droid 2 Global, but the Kernel file does not work on the Pro. Any ideas how to get a kernel for Gingerbread on the Pro without losing my unlock?


As long as there is a GB update for the Droid Pro, you should be able to to pull the kernel and what-nots to create a similar kernel update like what I made. To be able to pull the kernel, you're gonna have to update to GB and lose your unlock temporarily. Once you update to GB, root and get either a terminal emulator on your phone or use ADB. Below are the following partitions that you need. You'll need to use "dd" to make a copy of the various partitions. You should be able to replace the files that you created with the ones from my zip and presto! You got a kernel zip for the Droid Pro.

mmcblk1p10 -> logo.img
mmcblk1p15 -> boot.img
mmcblk1p12 -> devtree.img


----------



## steelersfan

I know you have to unlock the sim from verizon first; however, I got my d2g(factory refurbished) as a replacement for my d2. Thus, I have no sim card since the d2 didn't have one. Am I still able to do the hack or would there be problems?


----------



## bveditz

Thanks Axl, based on your post, I've created Droid Pro versions of your kernel and a clockworkmod CM7. I just joined to reply, so I'm not sure if I can create a post here (I created one on xda though), but I wanted to share here as well. I'll see if I can post, but in the meantime, these are the Droid Pro versions... basically following exactly the same thing that axl did for the D2G.

Kernel: http://www.multiupload.com/BJNC0ACCOS
ClockworkMod Backup: http://www.multiupload.com/KVTZO4G2R0

Thanks,


----------



## D2GNoob

steelersfan said:


> I know you have to unlock the sim from verizon first; however, I got my d2g(factory refurbished) as a replacement for my d2. Thus, I have no sim card since the d2 didn't have one. Am I still able to do the hack or would there be problems?


 You don't need a physical sim card to do the sim-unlock or the band unlock hack. However the whole point of the hack, and the upgrade provided in this thread is to be able to use the d2g on locked GSM bands (ex. for T-mobile and at&t in the US). So if you don't have a sim card and don't plan on using the phone with one, doing all of this would be pointless.


----------



## D2GNoob

Hey all,

Has anyone using this run into problems with MMS messaging? I'm on t-mobile and don't have data, but I was able to receive mms messages on my previous phone without it. Is there anyway to change the settings or something and receive mms messages (preferably without using data)?

I'm using the stock gb build (from this forum), with some of the bloatware removed.

On a sidenote, are their any advantages to using the different roms which some of you seem to be using? Will they affect the band unlock, wifi, or make the phone unstable in any way?

Thanks!


----------



## steelersfan

D2GNoob said:


> You don't need a physical sim card to do the sim-unlock or the band unlock hack. However the whole point of the hack, and the upgrade provided in this thread is to be able to use the d2g on locked GSM bands (ex. for T-mobile and at&t in the US). So if you don't have a sim card and don't plan on using the phone with one, doing all of this would be pointless.


I am going to be getting the galaxy nexus and my one friend who doesn't have verizon was wanting to buy my phone. I wasn't sure how me not having a simcard affected the phones use on another network. 
Would my friend be able to simply use a sim from (at&t or tmobile) w/o me having a sim card with verizon or would I have to get a simcard from verizon and unlock it first before they could use it?


----------



## CharlieB620

Im picking up a D2G in a couple minutes and i have all the drivers and everything installed already, as well as the sd card loaded with all the necessary files. Only thing i have to check upon purchasing it is the version its running. Im sorta excited


----------



## barbaroja

thanks for posting the method. I am, however in an ugly situation.
SBF´d to 2.4.29 or 2.4.330. coming from gingerbread, just to apply the TBH patch.
the phone boots but hangs loading. no homescreen icons loaded. i can not manipulate the android interface in any way. (I can slide down the notification bar or bring out the app drawer, but it freezes there). the back of the phone is getting hot. getting kind of desperate now. any ideas? thanks!!!


----------



## x13thangelx

Did you wipe data/cache? Generally the first thing to try when it starts acting up like that.

Sent from my D2G


----------



## stevencarvajal

Sorry about this comment, I would like to unlock the band, without installing any rom or even make it back up, I can? unlock the band always work?
Thank you for help!


----------



## ShadyGame

im from portugal, and i bought a motorola droid 2 global.

If i unlock it with this method my sim will work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yelbec

I couldn't get the .608 stock to flash (kept getting a Status 7 error) so I ran the OTA. Did I just totally undo everything?


----------



## kr3n

Yep, you did.


----------



## clockcycle

OP thanks for posting this

I have a question, how can I verify that the TBH hack took affect without actually having an activated SIM? When I used RDLite to flash 2.4.29 on my D2G then flashed the hack only, the phone rebooted with a TMobile SIM installed the lock screen banner would say either TMobile or AT&T.

But, after following these steps to flash the kernel and restore the backup the banner now says "(No Service)". From a clean flash, wiped data/cache/davlik, z4rooted, bootstrapped.

-CC


----------



## axl

clockcycle said:


> OP thanks for posting this
> 
> I have a question, how can I verify that the TBH hack took affect without actually having an activated SIM? When I used RDLite to flash 2.4.29 on my D2G then flashed the hack only, the phone rebooted with a TMobile SIM installed the lock screen banner would say either TMobile or AT&T.
> 
> But, after following these steps to flash the kernel and restore the backup the banner now says "(No Service)". From a clean flash, wiped data/cache/davlik, z4rooted, bootstrapped.
> 
> -CC


You could try verifying via the steps that cellzealot has describe in the link.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16572174&postcount=22


----------



## koukobin

Great job. Indeed it works !!!

I am running 2.3.3 on my D2G with AT&T sim card.

Has anyone tried to install CM7 after flashing the 608 kernel found on the first post of this thread?

I tried to install the cm-7.1.0-DROID2WE-signed without success and stuck on red M logo. I had to SBF back to 2.4.29 and start over.

thanks.


----------



## axl

koukobin said:


> Great job. Indeed it works !!!
> 
> I am running 2.3.3 on my D2G with AT&T sim card.
> 
> Has anyone tried to install CM7 after flashing the 608 kernel found on the first post of this thread?
> 
> I tried to install the cm-7.1.0-DROID2WE-signed without success and stuck on red M logo. I had to SBF back to 2.4.29 and start over.
> 
> thanks.


CM7 does work. Unfortunately, the CM7 that you installed was for the Froyo kernel. You need to download CM7 that was created for the Gingerbread kernel. Can be found at this link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/


----------



## koukobin

axl said:


> CM7 does work. Unfortunately, the CM7 that you installed was for the Froyo kernel. You need to download CM7 that was created for the Gingerbread kernel. Can be found at this link http://rootzwiki.com...ad-leak-kernel/


You are right i didn't think about it. I start from the begin, and when i flashed the Band unlock zip, i flashed cm-7.1.0-DROID2WE-signed directly without flashing the 608 kernel and CM worked just fine.

Do you believe CM7 for the Gingerbread Kernel will work better with these band unlock phones?


----------



## boneitis

Phone "works" if you want to call it that. However, lately I've been getting a lot of voicemail and texts late, and my phone now crashes several times daily. Have tried wiping cache partition and dalvik cache. Anything else I can try?

I applied the hack(s) as described and linked in the original post. Haven't tinkered with the phone much; from what I understand, I'm just using plain ol' GB, not CM7 or whatnot.


----------



## juv3

axl said:


> Disclaimer:
> Use these files at your own risk. I take no responsibility should anything break, implode, explode, etc.
> Please know how to use RSD Lite and SBF back to 2.4.29 or 2.4.330 should things go awry.
> Description:
> This is mainly for the users of TBH Band unlock. Since the band unlock works on the 2.4.29(as per TBH) and 2.4.330(as per eddyzenl http://rootzwiki.com...d-on-330-to-gb/) radio, these files are intended for those who wish to keep the older radio for the band unlock but want to experience Gingerbread.
> 
> The kernel zip will flash a new logo, kernel, and devtree on the phone. The kernel zip should only need to be flashed once and if you are on Froyo.
> 
> The nandroid has the backup of the 608 Gingerbread rom (pre-rooted).
> 
> Credits:
> aceoyame - original D2G Gingerbread leak
> ngocha2005 - 608 D2G Gingerbread leak
> CyanogenDefy - releasing CM7 on the Defy from which I borrowed this method of writing another kernel on the phone (I'm sure others have done it before)
> Install Instructions:
> Download both files below. One will be a zip to flash from bootstrapper and the other is a nandroid backup (you must open the zip for the nandroid)
> Flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip (This should only need to be done once to get to GB)
> Restore nandroid backup or flash a GB rom. Nandroid should be labeled as 2011-10-26.14.34.37
> Wipe data/cache and Dalvik
> Reboot and enjoy!
> Downloads:
> http://www.multiupload.com/83M5G5WN4K c74e4c55e10ca09c8f86d836008ec190
> http://www.multiupload.com/L2KGS39BMO 56d1c3cfc8ce9ee70fa6ced4f82340b3
> 
> Tested GB Roms:
> Stock 4.6.608
> MiuiD2G 1.10.21
> CM7D2G 20111021a
> Apex 2.0.0 RC4
> VenusX RC1
> 
> View attachment 10013
> View attachment 10014
> View attachment 10033
> View attachment 10035
> View attachment 10036


Can someone please mirror the Gingerbread Kernel that link is dead..


----------



## fireflame90050

juv3 said:


> Can someone please mirror the Gingerbread Kernel that link is dead..


please! i would love to have this!


----------



## axl

juv3 said:


> please! i would love to have this!


New link for the kernel file. Will have to wait til weekend for the nandroid. It's on my old laptop which died. Borrowing a hard drive dock this weekend.
http://www.mediafire.com/?4avk8lnvmpwqvb4

In the meantime, you should be able to load the other roms.


----------



## juv3

axl said:


> New link for the kernel file. Will have to wait til weekend for the nandroid. It's on my old laptop which died. Borrowing a hard drive dock this weekend.
> http://www.mediafire...4avk8lnvmpwqvb4
> 
> In the meantime, you should be able to load the other roms.


Thanks a Million Man! Thank you Thank you Thank YoU


----------



## fireflame90050

will any stock gingerbread nandroid backup work? because i have a prerooted one already backed up


----------



## axl

fireflame90050 said:


> will any stock gingerbread nandroid backup work? because i have a prerooted one already backed up


Yes.


----------



## fireflame90050

uploading to mediafire, well edit this post when done
MD5 for GINGERBREAD_ROOTED.zip : cf7bf89d31e9dff69589fd3bea23bc4f

link: http://www.mediafire.com/?09r29u51zz3nlc9


----------



## juv3

Success.... i Called Verizon and asked them to unlock my SIM Card they told me i needed to get on the Global Plan for them to unlock it i said i didn't want to get on the plan i explained to them that my Phone got an update that allows me to encrypt my phone and i needed to enter the SIM unlocked to perform the encryption and it wasn't letting me so again they said i needed to be on the plan so i told asked them in a complaining tone if they were going to prevent me from securing my information on my phone more than once and so they had to unlock it for me for a special request they said.... SBF'd to .330, rooted and flash the kernel and the Gingerbread Nandroid backup and the phone is working for AT&T no disconnection at all. Thank you again to all the people that hustle every day to free us from Evil Verizon HaHa..


----------



## xnap30

Wish I can get Verizon to unlock my phone but I'm not a subscriber to their service


----------



## masterxchief

Does anyone have a nandroid of the latest update that verizon released?


----------



## dettofatto

Hy! Only one question... How did you extract this kernel? Can you give me any tutorial? I would like extract my kernel from European pro...
Thank you!


----------



## D2GNoob

I was having an issue and think I may have bricked my phone:

I got my phone a few months ago and was able to SBF using 2.4.29 and RSD lite 4.9, apply the band unlock, and then subsequently update using the kernel and backup found here.. getting the phone to work on t-mobile

However a few days ago I randomly lost signal, and thought I would try everything over again. So after doing the SBF again with RSD lite I run in to the following error at the bootloader:

Bootloader
D0.11
Err:A5,70,70,00,1F
MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Batery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB

did I screw everything up? Is there anyway to fix it?


----------



## remi

Well, I did everything as it said to and I'm having some problems. When I make a call it will go to the connected screen where you can mute, speaker or bluetooth... THEN after being on that screen for 3 - 4 seconds it goes back to the dialer screen even though I'm still in a call. There is no way to end the call. Pulled down the notification bar and it doesn't show the call like it normally would even though it has the icon showing I'm in a call. Any suggestions?

BTW, THANK YOU! I have Red Pocket and love the service and this in the best phone in the world to me so it's a match made in heaven. I just wish you could make the camera take pictures like my old Nokia N900.


----------



## Jabberwockish

remi said:


> Well, I did everything as it said to and I'm having some problems. When I make a call it will go to the connected screen where you can mute, speaker or bluetooth... THEN after being on that screen for 3 - 4 seconds it goes back to the dialer screen even though I'm still in a call. There is no way to end the call. Pulled down the notification bar and it doesn't show the call like it normally would even though it has the icon showing I'm in a call. Any suggestions?


Settings -> Accessibility -> Power button ends call

Might work even if you can't get back to the dialer/in-call screen. The way it works normally, a short press of the power button (as though to turn off the screen) will end a call regardless of what app is in the foreground.


----------



## axl

dettofatto said:


> Well, I did everything as it said to and I'm having some problems. When I make a call it will go to the connected screen where you can mute, speaker or bluetooth... THEN after being on that screen for 3 - 4 seconds it goes back to the dialer screen even though I'm still in a call. There is no way to end the call. Pulled down the notification bar and it doesn't show the call like it normally would even though it has the icon showing I'm in a call. Any suggestions?
> 
> BTW, THANK YOU! I have Red Pocket and love the service and this in the best phone in the world to me so it's a match made in heaven. I just wish you could make the camera take pictures like my old Nokia N900.


My wife seems to have this same problem from time to time. Generally for her, a reboot will fix it. I just think it may be a problem related to the 2.4.29/2.4.330 baseband.


----------



## remi

axl said:


> My wife seems to have this same problem from time to time. Generally for her, a reboot will fix it. I just think it may be a problem related to the 2.4.29/2.4.330 baseband.


I have a .330 baseband. What is her baseband?


----------



## axl

remi said:


> I have a .330 baseband. What is her baseband?


I believe hers is .29. IIRC, it says the baseband is 1.48.00R or something like that.


----------



## remi

axl said:


> I believe hers is .29. IIRC, it says the baseband is 1.48.00R or something like that.


Hmph! I'm on N_01.48.05R so .330


----------



## jbsoc400e

Hi, Folks,

I'm quite new at this, so in advance, pardon my ignorance that shows up in the questions below.

That being said, before I ask my questions, I'm really grateful to the folks who are working in this.
Makes me want to learn a lot more (as you'll see with some of my questions)!

Also, with my Droid2 Global (DG2) I have Froyo, Version 2.2. (Kernal 2.6.32-9-g),
I'm now able to use a T Mobile Sim card derivative (Simple Mobile).

Thanks, Thanks, Thanks!!!

Now for nuts and bolts and a few cloudy questions -- noting that I've been digging through several forums
to try to get more clear, I'm just a little stuck nonetheless).

The directions from AXL make logical sense to me, I'm stuck on the specifics.

(1) Flash D2G-608-Kernel.zip (This should only need to be done once to get to GB)

2) Restore nandroid backup or flash a GB rom. Nandroid should be labeled as 2011-10-26.14.34.37

3) Wipe data/cache and Dalvik

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In terms of (1) -- I think that means that once I've used a program such as Droid2 Bootstrap Recovery
(which gives me the option of reboot recovery) and then after the restart at the dos / linux / unix )
like screens the option to install zip from zip -- there I think what I'm supposed to do is load D2G-608-Kernel.zip.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In terms of (2), in the two files that were included, is the second file (the nandroid backup?, file gingerbread rooted.zip.).
I'll assume it is for now. I don't know how to use that file. For example, when I brought my phone back to life with RSD,
I had an SBF file that loaded rather nicely and let me then apply the radio updates (again thanks for those too!!!).

How does the / and or labeleling the zip. 2011-10-26.14.34.37 figure in after 'that' occurs.
(Whatever that means; somehow making the gingerbread file into a nandroid)

-So, would I use the gingerbread file in the same reboot recovery menu?

-Would I use RSD lite (I'm using 4.9 by the way)?

-Or is there something else to it? Specifics for me would be very much appreciated!
(For example do I convert the second zip file into something else and then use a particular procedure to get it up and running?)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In terms of (3) Wipe Data and Dalvik.

-Do I wipe the data from same reboot recovery menu or rather the the system one
("Holding "X" + "Power" that takes you into the normal recovery."

-What does wiping Dalvik mean? (do I need Kleenex; ok is bad humour ok to introduce at this point)?
I mean, looking it up, I see that refers to Dalvik is the process virtual machine (VM) in Google's Android operating system).
But how (and I'm curious why) would I do that.

Of course the obvious snappy answer (cf. Al Jafee) answer to the second question, why, well, "it works"
would be one answer.

For me to understand better, is it like preparing a hard drive and doing different levels of formatting?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In any event, I'll await replies before I make the gingerbread plunge with your assistance!!!

(and 4)

Also, after I complete this little adventure, I'd like to also do CDMA work on the phone so that I can use it on Cricket. Thoughts about conflicts between the two worlds (GSM and CDMA on this phone)?


----------



## Tommino

hey guys, has anybody with band unlocked tried to install some custom ICS rom?
Did it kept the baseband?


----------



## axl

jbsoc400e said:


> hey guys, has anybody with band unlocked tried to install some custom ICS rom?
> Did it kept the baseband?


Yes and yes. As far as I can tell with AOKP and CM9, they don't mess with the radio baseband. So as long as you have the unlocked baseband, you should be fine in flashing the ICS roms.

_Edit: fixed bad directions for flashing kernel and nandroid._


----------



## Tommino

axl said:


> Yes and yes. As far as I can tell with AOKP and CM9, they don't mess with the radio baseband. So as long as you have the unlocked baseband, you should be fine in flashing the ICS roms.


I love this


----------



## jbsoc400e

Thanks so much Axl!

I guess what I'm unclear about is the first file loads great from bootstrap (the kernel).

But the second file doesn't process. In a couple of weeks when I have a chance again,

I'll go through it more specifically and report the errors (no doubt mine!!!)

Really appreciate the community building

Peace out!


----------



## Jabberwockish

The nandroid file was probably made with a newer version of CWM in a format yours won't recognize. Use ROM Manager from the Play Store to update to the newest version (in RM, be sure to choose the CWM for "Droid X 2nd-init", not D2G).


----------



## Tommino

Jabberwockish said:


> The nandroid file was probably made with a newer version of CWM in a format yours won't recognize. Use ROM Manager from the Play Store to update to the newest version (in RM, be sure to choose the CWM for "Droid X 2nd-init", not D2G).


why DX instead of D2G?


----------



## axl

jbsoc400e said:


> Thanks so much Axl!
> 
> I guess what I'm unclear about is the first file loads great from bootstrap (the kernel).
> 
> But the second file doesn't process. In a couple of weeks when I have a chance again,
> 
> I'll go through it more specifically and report the errors (no doubt mine!!!)
> 
> Really appreciate the community building
> 
> Peace out!


Sorry, brain fart eariler.

The kernel is flashed through "install from sdcard". The nandroid should be restored through "restore and backup".


----------



## jbsoc400e

Cool! Thank you and I'll try it at the end of May and report back. Can't Wait! Peace out!


----------



## Jabberwockish

Tommino said:


> why DX instead of D2G?


It's the "2nd-init" part that matters. It has to do with what method is used to work around the locked bootloader and boot a system that hasn't been signed with Motorola's certificate. I think a change from Moto's Froyo (2.4.x) to Gingerbread (4.5.x) firmwares necessitated switching methods (but I'm not sure of this). If you want a more detailed explanation, we'll need a knowledgeable dev to chime in.


----------



## Tommino

no problem, thanks anyway 
nandroid made with D2G version are compatible with DX version?


----------



## Jabberwockish

Tommino said:


> no problem, thanks anyway
> nandroid made with D2G version are compatible with DX version?


It's only the version number of CWR that matters for restoring nandroid backups. At some point CWR (for all devices) changed the file format used for storing backups, and newer backups cannot be read by older versions of CWR. I'm not sure when the change happened. The most current 2nd-init version available in ROM Manager is 5.0.2.0; the version installed by D2 Bootstrap is 2-point-something.


----------



## Ojelola

.


----------



## Morlok8k

Please don't revive dead threads when newer threads with current methods exist.

Thanks.


----------

